# 2006 Olympia...



## SuperFlex (Aug 9, 2006)

Who takes home the cash? Oh, and the title...


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 9, 2006)

Congrats to Ronnie Coleman for becoming the all-time winningest Mr. O!


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 9, 2006)

Don't worry. He'll retire at 10...


----------



## musclepump (Aug 9, 2006)

He won't deserve it, but Ronnie will win.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 9, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> He won't deserve it, but Ronnie will win.


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVJo3FFKBfchttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqOJjnFqB7k

YEAH BUDDY! LIGHT WEIGHT... AIN'T NUTTIN BUT A PEANUT!


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVJo3FFKBfc
> 
> YEAH BUDDY! LIGHT WEIGHT... AIN'T NUTTIN BUT A PEANUT!


Fake weights.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 9, 2006)

COLEMAN HATERS ALWAYS POST HIS OFFSEASON PICS! But at least you were right by posting pics of the champ...


----------



## GFR (Aug 9, 2006)

In or off season....he looks like shit.


----------



## Richie1888 (Aug 10, 2006)

when is mr oplympia or have i missed it this year ?

i think jay cutler looks the part but i might be wrong as i really dont know what they look for


----------



## musclepump (Aug 10, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> when is mr oplympia or have i missed it this year ?
> 
> i think jay cutler looks the part but i might be wrong as i really dont know what they look for



Distended guts and exploding skulls.


----------



## fufu (Aug 10, 2006)

Steven Seagal.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 10, 2006)

Victor Martinez is bad mofo! I forgot him somehow He may very well be the next Mr.O... Although I'd like to see Gunter stop smiling so much, get serious, and win it all a couple of times first.

*Victor*





*Gunter*


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 10, 2006)

Marcus Ruhl is my favorite bodybuilder, but his back is holding him down as of right now...


----------



## Arnold (Aug 10, 2006)

the poll should be who do you THINK should take home the title. 

we all know who WILL take home the title.


----------



## Double D (Aug 10, 2006)

The Mr.O is always in October. Ronnie will prolly win this year again due to reputation, but last year I do believe Cutler did win.


----------



## lnvanry (Aug 10, 2006)

Ronnie will win, but I'd rather see Darrem Charles or Branch Warren


----------



## Richie1888 (Aug 11, 2006)

when is it this year ?


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 11, 2006)

What about...


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 11, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> the poll should be who do you THINK should take home the title.
> 
> we all know who WILL take home the title.


 
true


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 11, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> The Mr.O is always in October. Ronnie will prolly win this year again due to reputation, but last year I do believe Cutler did win.


 
Cutler has really come up... Only things I see lacking in his build is a thick ass chest and his abs. His are the way they are and that ain't going to change but he needs to get off the machines and do some heavy ass presses. His chest is flat.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 11, 2006)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> Ronnie will win, but I'd rather see Darrem Charles or Branch Warren


 
Branch was impressive at the Arnold. He should have won it...


----------



## Double D (Aug 11, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> What about...



What about him. He will be lucky to stay within the top 10 again this year. He never does well in the O.


----------



## musclepump (Aug 11, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> What about him. He will be lucky to stay within the top 10 again this year. He never does well in the O.



Are they letting him compete in the O? Bob Chick told him he'd be banned from the IFBB if he did the PDI show, and AFAIK he's still doing the PDI show.


----------



## fufu (Aug 12, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> What about...




I'd love to see Lee Priest win.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 12, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Are they letting him compete in the O? Bob Chick told him he'd be banned from the IFBB if he did the PDI show, and AFAIK he's still doing the PDI show.


why?


----------



## Double D (Aug 12, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I'd love to see Lee Priest win.



As would I, but just seems like alot of times he comes in much to soft. If anything he is due for a big win. And whats up with him being banned?


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 12, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> As would I, but just seems like alot of times he comes in much to soft. If anything he is due for a big win. And whats up with him being banned?


 
He doesn't have the shape... Great build, but too many that are better... 

Generally, 5'9 - 6'2 are the best bodies for bodybuilding imo. 5'10-6' being the prime size...


----------



## musclepump (Aug 12, 2006)

The IFBB is afraid of competition, of course.


----------

